# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Skype problems

## heather11

Has anybody else experienced this problem with Skype?  I have been using Skype successfully for the last few months but tonight I kept getting a message saying "problem with recording device" and the call would drop out.  This has never happened before.  Can anyone shed any light on this for me.  Many thanks.

----------


## dx100uk

http://www.bing.com/search?q=skype+p...conversationid=

----------


## Bobinovich

Not sure if it is related but last year I had a client who's Skype upgraded on their Vista laptop and the webcam stopped working.  It turned out that the latest version had ditched support for some older hardware and we had to uninstall, download & install an older version to get their cam working again, and stop it from upgrading automatically to newer versions.  Has your version upgraded/changed lately?

----------


## heather11

Thanks for the replies.  As far as I am aware there has been no upgrade recently.   I tried shutting  everything down,  I checked leads etc and switched everything back on and it worked?? The next step was going to be uninstall etc but this wasn't needed this time.   Not sure what was going on, just one of those things I suppose!

----------

